# THE BEAUTIFUL NEW YORK CITY IN MY POINT OF VIEWS.



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear friends.
4 months ago, I have the business meeting/ Conference in New York City and carry only 1 camera Canon 5D MK II, and 1 lens, Canon tilt & Shift Lens = TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II, with B&W Cir. PL Filter and Medium weight Tripods, Just 2 night and 3 days. in NY.
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear friends.
4 months ago, I have the business meeting/ Conference in New York City and carry only 1 camera Canon 5D MK II, and 1 lens, Canon tilt & Shift Lens = TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II, with B&W Cir. PL Filter and Medium weight Tripods, Just 2 night and 3 days. in NY.
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear friends.
4 months ago, I have the business meeting/ Conference in New York City and carry only 1 camera Canon 5D MK II, and 1 lens, Canon tilt & Shift Lens = TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II, with B&W Cir. PL Filter and Medium weight Tripods, Just 2 night and 3 days. in NY.
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Mr Surapon,

Another beautiful series.

Well done, Sir.


----------



## zim (Nov 28, 2015)

Enjoyed the upwards 'vertigo' shots, reminds me of the first time I visited NYC I seemed to walk around constantly looking up feeling a bit dizzy!

Regards


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 28, 2015)

I think your mk2 can benefit from a sensor cleaning.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice series, Mr. Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Hello Mr Surapon,
> 
> Another beautiful series.
> 
> Well done, Sir.



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click.
I am very glad that you like these photos, Wow, Hotdog at the street vendor are great in NY city.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

zim said:


> Enjoyed the upwards 'vertigo' shots, reminds me of the first time I visited NYC I seemed to walk around constantly looking up feeling a bit dizzy!
> 
> Regards



Yes, Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Zim.
Yes, I live in smalltown , in North Carolina, USA---And Maximum = 4 story buildings----Every time I go to big City like NY, Chicago or Atlanta, I just look at the sky Lines and Say Wow, Wow, Wow to my self.---I always look up the sky line and some time walk in to the beautiful Ladies too.----Ha, Ha, Ha, After I say Sorry to them, They understand that I am the Chinese tourist , who never see the big city.------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good days, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I think your mk2 can benefit from a sensor cleaning.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. sunnyVan----Ha, Ha, Ha---You are right on the target----Yes, MK II have the Sensor cleaning---But after clean, The camera dump the Dust/ Trash to the side of the Sensor----Ha, Ha, Ha---When I point the camera to shoot the Skyscaper---The Trashes are fall on the sensor again., AND I AM Lazy person , who do not want to clean up the trash inside the camera body.
Thank you , Sir.
Surapon.
PS, I will try to get in touch with Canon's Engineer , to add the small vacumm Cleaning system near the sensor, and Blow the dust out to camera hole out side at the body, And use that Warm exhaust air to heat/ Warm my face, when I shoot in the cold winter too.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Nice series, Mr. Surapon.



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. kaswindell.
Glad that you like these photos of the skyscapers. I am from the rural small town in North Carolina----No skyscaper in my home town----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> kaswindell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series, Mr. Surapon.
> ...



I also live in a small town and enjoy looking up at skyscrapers when I travel to large cities. Are you certain that bumping into pretty ladies is a "mistake" ;-)


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > kaswindell said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend kaswindell.
This time, No comment from me----Ha, Ha, Ha, Some of my dear friend call me " Dirty Oldman", But I tell them = Wrong, I am Sexy Oldman---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------

